# anyone in AUS know about the manish collection?



## karenn (Oct 11, 2008)

just been told NZ will not have the manish collection which is only available in Asia. is that true? any one in Australia know if you guys are going to have it? or is same there? 
so confused..................
Many thanks


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Oct 12, 2008)

I sadly don't think Australia was one of the countries to get it. Some Asian countries are lucky enough; 

There is no sign of it over here; and i'm not holding my breath for it!!


----------



## redambition (Oct 12, 2008)

i don't think we are getting it either - technically we don't fall under "asia" in the collection releases.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 12, 2008)

I think if it comes here it might be pro only.


----------



## karenn (Oct 13, 2008)

honestly, I feel its odd. MAC staff told me the reason is they dont expect people from other countries know the designer. 
I dont know the designer, but I dont mind to have more options


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats a really stupid reason. Heaps of people in the US don't know Dame Edna and they will probably get that collection before AUS or the UK.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, I also got told NZ is not getting Cremesheen, because we're too small a market.
I can kind of understand - new collections are always a risk to launch, especially in a small market like this one where your potential customer base is small. Oh well - I am hanging out for the holiday palettes anyway...


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 17, 2008)

ehh I saw creemesheen in the US and it wasnt all that hot. The only colour that stood out to me wasnt even in the collection that had just put it in there to fill the stand. Maybe they will go perm and you can get some then?


----------



## karenn (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Yeah, I also got told NZ is not getting Cremesheen, because we're too small a market.
I can kind of understand - new collections are always a risk to launch, especially in a small market like this one where your potential customer base is small. Oh well - I am hanging out for the holiday palettes anyway..._

 

really? haven't heard about it. that's strange. Creamsheen will be the perm line of lip color, right?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Yeah, I also got told NZ is not getting Cremesheen, because we're too small a market.
I can kind of understand - new collections are always a risk to launch, especially in a small market like this one where your potential customer base is small. Oh well - I am hanging out for the holiday palettes anyway..._

 
really? my MA told me that cremesheen will be on sale next week!


----------



## Esme (Oct 26, 2008)

People in the US DO know Dame Edna! I lived there the first 45 years of my life and knew Dame Edna! Wouldn't buy anything with that name on it, but still--
I think the Manish collection was available at MAC online in Aus, but sold out in under a day, if I recall. Yeah, MAC here sucks! We, here in Perth only have ONE store that carries it, I believe. I swear they used to at the Mecca in Claremont, but they told me recently, that, no, they never  had. Maybe I am wrong, or maybe never is longer than the 4 years I have been here, but.... whatever. I am tired of their whack no over $500 online and the snotty salesgirls (I won't dignify them by calling them MA's) I dunno. I still love MAC quality, but....


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2008)

It is shame about Manish Aurora. I only bought two lipglasses just for the pretty packaging. I would have loved to own the palette too, but I wasn't ready to pay US$75 for it on ebay.  With Cremesheen, I have Ravishing and it is fantastic. I would love to buy another pinkish colour, but I would love to see the range in person.


----------



## karenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_really? my MA told me that cremesheen will be on sale next week!_

 
yes, there always are diff story from them. some, or should I say, MOST of them have no idea what is coming. and that is even harder to find a good MA to do the make up as well. a friend of mine went to a MAC store in AkL last week, wanna try some new color. but the MA is suck. hope they can do more practice before practicing on us.


----------



## nleslie (Nov 7, 2008)

I got the palette and Pink Manish lipglass from eBay and I love them, though I am really disappointed that we didn't get it over here and that I had to risk getting fakes. I'm in Perth and we have two stores which are literally two minutes away: they're just across the street in different department stores! It sucks because people have to travel deep into the city whenever they want to get some MAC, unless they mail order (I agree that the 500 buck limit is ridick). They could have at least spaced them out. I know if they put a store in Garden City and other places further apart then it would be cool, but no: right next door! The MA's in the older MAC store are really snotty too. Oh well.... It's worth it if I can have my MAC! ^^


----------



## charmaine 82 (Dec 14, 2008)

I live in Asia (jakarta to be exact), 'bout the manish I'm lucky to get it. But actually I ordered through friend lived in US. and she said it was a hell of fighting, so she ordered it by phone and only got some.

In Singapore manish collection sold in 1 day even in Changi airport.

In Jakarta it's useless if u want to find recent collection, although there are 3 stores.
Only FAFI & Nautical are available in here, this is all b'coz of shipping


----------

